# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Charlie Hebdo tallet: Të krishterët ecin mbi ujëmyslimanët përmbyten! (Foto)

## Duke_Of_Arberia

Derisa Ajlan Kurdi po bënte lajmin në gazetat e ndryshme botërore, fëmija sirian u bë simboli i krizës së refugjatëve, në ndërkohë edhe revista satirike franceze Charlie Hebdo i dha hapësirë kësaj ngjarjeje, por duke u tall me vdekjen e fëmijës.
Tetë muaj pas sulmeve terroriste në qendrën e saj në Paris, revista satirike franceze është përsëri në qendër të vëmendjes me një seri karikaturash kontraverse, transmeton Shenja.

Duke u fshehur prapa lirisë së shprehjes, përmes dy karikaturave ofenduese, Charlie Hebdo u tall me vdekjen e Ajlan Kurdit, i cili së fundmi u gjet i vdekur në brigjet e bregdetit turk.

E titulluar: Për pak nuk ja doli vizatimi i parë i dedikohet Ajlanit i shtrirë me fytyrë në rërë, afër një tabloje reklame në të cilën shkruhet: Merr dy meny fëmijësh, paguaj një.

E dyta është e titulluar: Argumenti se Evropa është e krishterë. Ajo tregon përmbytjen e fëmijës në ujë. Në anën e majtë, një njeri, që supozohet të jetë Jezusi, qëndron pezull mbi ujë duke thënë: Të krishterët ecin mbi ujëFëmijët myslimanë përmbyten. 
Charlie Hebdo u kritikua furishëm në mediat sociale për këto karikatura ofenduese, ku shumë përdorues të Twiterit e niveluan këtë veprim si nënçmues. /SHENJA/

----------


## Duke_Of_Arberia

Nuk mundet kurrsesi askush prej nesh te ligjeroj sulmin banditesk e kriminal qe iu be vjet gazetareve te Charlie Hebdo-s. 

Por keto lloj karikaturash meritojne ndeshkimin me te rende!

Eshte diçka e turpshme, ndjej thjeshte neveri per kete lloj gazetarie, qe ne thelb nuk kane asnje ndryshim nga ajo kameramania hungareze qe shkelmonte sirianet...

----------


## jarigas

> Nuk mundet kurrsesi askush prej nesh te ligjeroj sulmin banditesk e kriminal qe iu be vjet gazetareve te Charlie Hebdo-s. 
> Por keto lloj karikaturash meritojne ndeshkimin me te rende!
> .


Cfare ndeshkimi ke ndermend?!

----------


## Duke_Of_Arberia

> Cfare ndeshkimi ke ndermend?!


Gjobitje dhe jashte tregut te lire pergjithmone!

----------


## mesia4ever

> Nuk mundet kurrsesi askush prej nesh te ligjeroj sulmin banditesk e kriminal qe iu be vjet gazetareve te Charlie Hebdo-s. 
> 
> Por keto lloj karikaturash meritojne ndeshkimin me te rende!
> 
> Eshte diçka e turpshme, ndjej thjeshte neveri per kete lloj gazetarie, qe ne thelb nuk kane asnje ndryshim nga ajo kameramania hungareze qe shkelmonte sirianet...


O zoteri a nuk e kupton se keto karikatura sulmojne besimin krishter, pasi tallen me Biblen e cila thote se Jezusi mundte te ecte mbi uje. 
Poashtu qet ne pah tragjedine me femijet myslimane te cilet vuajne e mbyten nga pa pergjegjshmeria e prinderve te tyre myslimane. Pra keta sulmojne besimin qe sipas tyre eshte 'budallalek' dhe i cili dergon ne vuajtjen e njerezve. Kjo ska te beje me racizem.

----------


## Duke_Of_Arberia

Etiketime te tipit, papergjegjshmeria e prinderve musliman, eshte e pavend ne kete rast!

Ajo qe mua me bezdis, eshte ironia e perdorur me dramen e rende qe i ka ndodhur atij prindi. Çdo gje ka nje limit, qofte edhe ironia me Jezu Krishtin!

Keta jane te vetdijshem qe fyejne rende ndjenjat e njerzve me provokimet e tyre dhe nuk asnje dro ta bejne serisht...

----------

mesia4ever (20-09-2015)

----------


## Evian

> O zoteri a nuk e kupton se keto karikatura sulmojne besimin krishter, pasi tallen me Biblen e cila thote se Jezusi mundte te ecte mbi uje. 
> Poashtu qet ne pah tragjedine me femijet myslimane te cilet vuajne e mbyten nga pa pergjegjshmeria e prinderve te tyre myslimane. Pra keta sulmojne besimin qe sipas tyre eshte 'budallalek' dhe i cili dergon ne vuajtjen e njerezve. Kjo ska te beje me racizem.


Mesi,

Gazetaret e mbijetuar te charli-hebdo, jan sionist & pederast. Keta urrejn muslimanet po aq sa urrejn te krishteret ! E kjo eshte rracizem, sepse te njejten gje nuk do e benin per çifutet, apo izraelin i cili bombardonte femije ne plazhet e Gaza's.

Nuk e di nese bibla yte i miraton keto 'hajgare' te lejuara nga rregullat e ateisteve, por sa i perket Islamit, humori eshte i lejuar perderisa nuk perbuze te tjetrin ! 
Egziston fakti ne Franc me at zezakun *dieudonné, i cili tallet me 'popullin e zgjedhur' dhe sa here qe permend fjalen çifut, shteti krijon skandal dhe e denon, e s'merr kurrfar t'drejte te shprehjes se lire parasysh. Keshtu qe mos i lejo vetes te manipulohesh nga cila an qe vie.

----------

mesia4ever (20-09-2015)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Lereni "shtypin" te lire se nga liria e shprehjes nuk vjen asnje gje e keqe. E keqja vjen kur kjo liri mungon.

Sa per sionistet jane vet ata te paret qe e kritikojne e tallen me fen e shtetin e tyre. Perpara disa vitesh ishte nje historian (Ariel Toaff) ku akuzonte o tregonte qe edhe sakrifikim e femijeve per pashket e gjera te tjera,....pati debat te ashper midis komunitetve izraelit,por nuk u leshua ndonje fatwa dhe as u pushua nga puna. Ku universiteti i tije ne Tel Aviv,ku punon,u pergjigj ;"qe eshte e drejta e tije o e drejta e lirise akademike qe ai perfqson,edhe se nuk jemi dakort me tezat e tije.

Pastaj,sa per antisemitizem o ebreofobin deri ne luften e dyte boterore historia dhe letersia e Europes eshte e mbushur plot e perplot,duke filluar edhe nga Volteri e me radhe.

----------

Cen Durimmadhi (20-09-2015),jarigas (20-09-2015)

----------


## jarigas

> Cfare ndeshkimi ke ndermend?!


Per çfare arsyeje?!

----------


## jarigas

> Gazetaret e mbijetuar te charli-hebdo, jan sionist & pederast.


Me kete fjali  qe ke shkruar, eshte kristalizuar tere rracizmi i Islamit.




> Keta urrejn muslimanet po aq sa urrejn te krishteret ! E kjo eshte rracizem


Ti sapo ke shkruar nje fjali rraciste, e tashi qahesh per rracizem??!!
Ciles "rrace" i perkasin muslimanet apo te krishteret, efendi?!




> sepse te njejten gje nuk do e benin per çifutet, apo izraelin i cili bombardonte femije ne plazhet e Gaza's.


Te njejten gje e kane bere edhe per çifutet, madje duke perfunduar edhe ne gjyq!! A ndjehesh me mire tashi?!




> Nuk e di nese bibla yte i miraton keto 'hajgare' te lejuara nga rregullat e ateisteve, por sa i perket Islamit, humori eshte i lejuar perderisa nuk perbuze te tjetrin !


Paftyresia jote dhe e myslimaneve, eshte po aq e ndyre sa ç'eshte i ndyre Kurani i mbushur me perbuzje per çifutet, te krishteret, paganet, zoroastrianet, e dreqin e te birin!!
Si s'keni turp te flisni pikerisht juper "perbuzje" ndaj te tjereve??!!!



> Egziston fakti ne Franc me at zezakun *dieudonné, i cili tallet me 'popullin e zgjedhur' dhe sa here qe permend fjalen çifut, shteti krijon skandal dhe e denon, e s'merr kurrfar t'drejte te shprehjes se lire parasysh. Keshtu qe mos i lejo vetes te manipulohesh nga cila an qe vie.


Kjo eshte genjeshter alla muslimançe!!
Antisemitizmi denohet me ligj, tallja me fene hebraike aspak!!Pike.

Ju muslimanet kerkoni qe Islami te jete i paprekshem, pasi mendoni se jeni te perveçem, e kur ju kritikojne apo tallen me ndyresirat e fese suaj, çmendeni nga inati!
Epo, perderisa keni paftyresine t'i kekoni botes qe te besoje ne ato ndyresira(ju me shume se te tjeret),bota ka te drejte te tallet mendyresirat!! Eshte kaq e thjeshte.

----------

Cen Durimmadhi (20-09-2015)

----------


## Duke_Of_Arberia

> Per çfare arsyeje?!


Si paske pare akoma karikaturat me vemendje.

PS: Nje keshille miqesore nga une. Do te ishte me e udhes fjalen  pafytyresi te mos ta pergjithesoje.

Klm

----------


## mesia4ever

Evian myslimane ke nga te gjitha racat. Po e zeme se nje zezak kritikon myslimanet ne Shqiperi, sipas kesaj logjike ai qenka racist.
kritika ndaj myslimaneve kryesisht behet nga sinqeriteti pasi jane vet myslimanet qe vriten ndermjet vete pa ndonje kufi.  ndersa kritika ndaj te krishtereve dhe besimit te tyre si nga myslimamet e si nga ateistet behet nga urrejtja. Kete e them sepse ateisteve evropiane asnje e keqe nuk iu vjen nga krishterimi. Eshte sikur gazetat tona te tallen me budizmin?! Cka i lidh shqiptaret me budizmin? E me kete logjike punojne ateistet evropiane dhe gazetat e tyre.

----------


## mesia4ever

Evian secili ka te drejte te tallet me fene judaike e cila eshte fe e terrorit dhe e cila ska te beje asgje me Zotin, por nuk kane te drejte te nxisin urrejtje ndaj cifuteve. Duhet te dallohen njerezit nga ideologjia. Poashtu kritika nuk d.m.th. urrejtje.
Bibla nuk e lejon talljen me Zotin dhe Biblen, por ateistet tallen me te sepse nuk besojne ne Bibel. Ashtu edhe myslimanet tallen me Biblen dhe madje e kane ndaluar Biblen ne shtetet e tyre. Merr shembull Arabine Saudite. Kjo nuk eshte racizem por kristofobi e hapur dhe krejt mediat boterore heshtin, andaj keto media mbrojne vetem ateizmin, judaizmin dhe islamin dhe jane ne sherbim te ketyre ideologjive, ndersa per ta krishterimi nuk egziston.

----------


## Duke_Of_Arberia

E drejta e lirise se te shprehurit duhet te ekzistoje! Madje diten qe ajo kufizohet, kufizohen liria dhe demokracia e nje shoqerie!

Por jemi koshient qe edhe sarkazma e ka nje limit! Dhe ky limit duhet te jete njesoj per te gjithe, qofshin keta refugjate, shtresa te margjinalizuara, apo te besimeve te ndryshme abrahamike...

Dhe ne rastin ne fjale, nuk ka asnje llogjike te ironizohet duke kaluar nga vdekja e nje qenieje te pafajshme engjellore si Aylani 3 vjeçar!

Jane shume anetar te forumit ketu, qe sjellin shembuj edhe pse jo bindese, nga shtete te ndryshme. Nuk mendoj se duke pergjithesuar i japim tagrin Charlie Hebdos, te karikaturoj sipas deshires. Sepse te njejtat karikatura, shtete deri diku me konservatore pse jo edhe me demokratike si Britania e Madhe, i kane censuruar.

PS: Nuk e di çfare ndjesie negative do iu ngjallte kjo lloj karikature disave ketu, nese largqofte aty do te ishte djali apo vajza e tyre! Dhe nuk e di nese do te ngushelloheshin me frazen e Charlie Hebdos, "tani qe ndodhi ajo qe ndodhi, merreni me sportivitet, sepse promocioni i rradhes ne Mc Donald ofron dy menu per femije me çmimin e njerit"! Nuk mendoj se ne nje rast te tille hipotetik, do ishit kaq te lire dhe te shqetesuar per te drejtat e te shprehurit...

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Sarkazma,humori,tallja apo fyerja nuk kane limit,nuk mund ti vendosesh "kufirin" se atehere nuk eshte me liri. Si çdo gje varet nga etika e morali i "gazetarit" por dhe ky moral bazohet po prape ne lirin e te drejten e tije te mendimit. Tani si mund te zgjithet "ky problem" per te dalluar se eshte sarkazem-fyerje o humor i lire ? Thjesht duke e derguar autorin dhe gazeten perpara drejtesis o gjyqit. Nuk ke çfar ti besh ne vendet ku nuk funksionon liria dhe ligji por ne vendet si Franca kjo zgjidhje eshte e lehte.

Pastaj nuk diskutohet,qe per femijen te vjen keq ...po te jet i vet personin edhe me shum...Por nuk mund te arsyetohet e drejta dhe liria me aspektet shpirtrore...

----------

jarigas (21-09-2015),semiku (22-09-2015)

----------


## Duke_Of_Arberia

Gjykatat ne France t'i fusin dy kembe me nje kepuce, kur tallesh me fjalen SHALOM! Po te jete per fjalet 'SELAM ALEKUM' apo 'AVE MARIA', mund te hapesh edhe linje benevrekesh dhe letrash higjienike me emrat e tyre, e askush nuk te thote asgje...

Se shpejti ne te njejten kategori protektive sebashku me 'Shalomin', do hyj edhe ylberi holebist. 


Ju lutem kur iu vdes nje te afermi tuaj nje femije, ngushelloheni me formulen e re te promocionit Mc Donald, udhezuar nga disa Charlie Hebdo-ist!

PS: Kjo s'eshte me liri e te shprehurit, por liria e blablabla-se

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Ju mbeti mendja tek "Shalom-i",nuk ben dot nje muabet se direkt kalohet tek Izraeli. Mbas fjales Kuran eshte fjala e dyte e perdorur ne tematikat myslymane.

Eshte bere fiksim "genetik".

----------


## Duke_Of_Arberia

Ne kete rast diskutimi behet mbi bazen e informacioneve dhe preçedenteve, perndryshe nuk quhet i tille. Mirepo sapo shterojne kunder argumentat kalohet neper etiketime, te cilat ne vend se ta shendoshin e banalizojne debatin.

Ndodh rendomtazi...

----------


## Evian

> Me kete fjali  qe ke shkruar, eshte kristalizuar tere rracizmi i Islamit.


Po çfar rracizmi o Dan Jari ? Ata me t'vertet jan sionist, nuk e mohojn, dhe eshte rasti i gazetares Caroline Fourest e cila eshte pederaste ! 



> Ti sapo ke shkruar nje fjali rraciste, e tashi qahesh per rracizem??!!
> Ciles "rrace" i perkasin muslimanet apo te krishteret, efendi?!


Sot termi rracizem perdoret per urrejtjen e lekures, fejes, kombesis, fisit etjera ! E ate qe e shkrova me lart nuk eshte rracizem ngase nuk shpreha "urrejtje" edhe pse jan te urryer per mua dhe komunitetit te Ummetit ! 




> Te njejten gje e kane bere edhe per çifutet, madje duke perfunduar edhe ne gjyq!! A ndjehesh me mire tashi?!


Se kan bere.




> Paftyresia jote dhe e myslimaneve, eshte po aq e ndyre sa ç'eshte i ndyre Kurani i mbushur me perbuzje per çifutet, te krishteret, paganet, zoroastrianet, e dreqin e te birin!!
> Si s'keni turp te flisni pikerisht juper "perbuzje" ndaj te tjereve??!!!
> Kjo eshte genjeshter alla muslimançe!!
> Antisemitizmi denohet me ligj, tallja me fene hebraike aspak!!Pike.


Kur'ani eshte i vetmi Libër i cili nuk eshte ndyer nga nderhyrjet njerzore, antisemitizmi denohet vetem kur te preken çifutet per çeshtjen e izraelit ! Nese te del problem me ndonje çifut ortodoks, askush s'te thot gje, por kur debaton me kolonet çifut-sionist, ketu kujdes se je i para-denuar me ligje vetem pse ve ne pyetje vet egzistencen e sionisteve ne toke te Palestines !






> Ju muslimanet kerkoni qe Islami te jete i paprekshem, pasi mendoni se jeni te perveçem, e kur ju kritikojne apo tallen me ndyresirat e fese suaj, çmendeni nga inati!
> Epo, perderisa keni paftyresine t'i kekoni botes qe te besoje ne ato ndyresira(ju me shume se te tjeret),bota ka te drejte te tallet mendyresirat!! Eshte kaq e thjeshte.


S'eshte e vertet kjo qe thua, Islami eshte ky, ju ftojm per debat qofshi te krishter, laik, ateist, budist apo diçka tjeter. Nuk do t'ishte diçka e re per ne. Ne botes s'po i kerkojm t'i besojn kesaj feje, por duhet dit qe perderisa kan njohuri per kete fe te ciles nuk i besojn, ata dënimi i xhehnemit do i pret ! Tani, le te tallen, te fyejn te na vrasin apo te ulen dhe t'a studiojn seriozisht kete pune, se pas kesaj, eshte afer mes tyre qofshine dhe si te pa-fe & mes Zotit 1 dhe te Vërtet  !

----------


## jarigas

> Po çfar rracizmi o Dan Jari ? Ata me t'vertet jan sionist, nuk e mohojn, dhe eshte rasti i gazetares Caroline Fourest e cila eshte pederaste !


Te urresh dike sepse eshte "pederast"(mendoj se nenkupton homoseksualet),çfare eshte sipas teje?!
E te urresh dike sepse eshte "sionost", eshte si te urresh dike sepse eshte "çam", pra jo vetem qe je idiot ne kete rast duke shkuar kunder diçkaje qe edhe ti vete je, por je edhe rracist,pasi ti uren hebrenjt nen petkun e termit "sionist"!! 



> Sot termi rracizem perdoret per urrejtjen e lekures, fejes, kombesis, fisit etjera ! E ate qe e shkrova me lart nuk eshte rracizem ngase nuk shpreha "urrejtje" edhe pse jan te urryer per mua dhe komunitetit te Ummetit !


Jo, i dashur mysiman i paditur!!
Ngjyren e lekures apo perkatesine fisnore, nuk e zgjedh dot, ndersa feja eshte zgjedhje e lire e individit(te pakten ne vendet e lira, gje qe perjashton Islamin dhe vendet e perlyera me te)!
Perndryshe, duhet t'i quajme rraciste edhe ata qe urrejne komunizmin, fashizmin, nazizmin,....feja s'eshte tjeter perveçse ideologji e pezier me vlera tradicionale e shpirterore te nje shoqerie te caktuar ne nje periudhe kohe pak a shume te caktuar.Islami nuk eshte i perveçem!!



> Se kan bere.


Te tallesh me zotin e Ibrahimit, me ke tallesh??!Sidoqofte,per te te treguar se sa tinzar je, ja ku e ke nje lidhez per faqen me karikaturen e Charli-se ndaj çifuteve: http://www.tribunejuive.info/?attachment_id=15999
Ka me thes karikatura te tilla, por mjafton kjo per genjeshtrat muhamedane!



> Kur'ani eshte i vetmi Libër i cili nuk eshte ndyer nga nderhyrjet njerzore,


Kjo eshte bindja jote dhe e shume muslimaneve, perballe fakteve historike qe sipas vete burimeve islame, deshmojne te kunderten, gje kjo qe pa dyshim çon ne talljen e bufave te tipit tuaj!!



> antisemitizmi denohet vetem kur te preken çifutet per çeshtjen e izraelit !


 Pra, siç e thua edhe vete,jo kur preket feja e çifuteve, por vetem kur kemi te bejme me anti-semitizem, ; si te thuash se duhet te denohet anti-arabizmi por jo anti-islamizmi!! I pari eshte rracizem, ndesa i dyti eshte thjesht ktitike apo urrejtje ndaj nej ideologjie!!
Se pastaj, per ju kungujt muhamedane, te dyja keto me siper koinçidojne, ky eshte problemi juaj!!



> Nese te del problem me ndonje çifut ortodoks, askush s'te thot gje, por kur debaton me kolonet çifut-sionist, ketu kujdes se je i para-denuar me ligje vetem pse ve ne pyetje vet egzistencen e sionisteve ne toke te Palestines !


Ehde, ku e sheh problemin ti ketu??!
Si e sheh ti te njejten çeshtje kur serbet vene ne pyetje vete egzistencen e shqiptareve ne Kosove??!! Duhet denuar me ligj apo jo??!



> S'eshte e vertet kjo qe thua, Islami eshte ky, ju ftojm per debat qofshi te krishter, laik, ateist, budist apo diçka tjeter. Nuk do t'ishte diçka e re per ne.


S'ka asnje musliman te denje per debat me mua!! Sa here qe i kam ftuar, kane ikur si qeni me bisht nder shale!! HApe temen ne nenforumin musliman dhe e sheh se sa te vlen lekura ty dhe tere muhamedaneve se bashku!!



> Ne botes s'po i kerkojm t'i besojn kesaj feje, por duhet dit qe perderisa kan njohuri per kete fe te ciles nuk i besojn, ata dënimi i xhehnemit do i pret !


"denimin" e xhehnemit sipas Kuranit, fute ku te duash ti, se ne ve qe s'besojme ne Muhamed, nuk na plas askerkund!!
Ju, botes jeni 14 shekuj qe i plaset shpirtin me Allah e Muhamed, me harap e harapishte, e keni mbuluar me gjak qe me profetin tuat "famelarte", e tashi beni si i vellai i dreqit!!
Iku koha kur hoxhe dudumi bente ligjin, sot njerezit kane mundesine ta mesojne vete historine e te nxjerrin perfundimet e veta!!



> Tani, le te tallen, te fyejn te na vrasin apo te ulen dhe t'a studiojn seriozisht kete pune, se pas kesaj, eshte afer mes tyre qofshine dhe si te pa-fe & mes Zotit 1 dhe te Vërtet  !


Te vetmit ne ote qe edhe sot e kesaj dite vrasin ne emer te nje zoti, jeni ju, pasuesit e profetit gjakatar!!
Boll me kercenime e gomarlleqe te sojit!!

----------

